# "s" Sonoro Ou Surdo???



## Colorina

Olá!!!! Pedia para alguém dizer-me se neste contexto o "s" é sonoro ou surdo:

Eu entro e *s*ento-me numa mesa.

Muito obrigada!!! 

PD: Eu acho que é sonoro, mais nao estou segura...


----------



## spielenschach

Colorina said:


> Olá!!!! Pedia para alguém dizer-me se neste contexto o "s" é sonoro ou surdo:
> 
> Eu entro e *s*ento-me numa mesa.
> 
> Muito obrigada!!!
> 
> PD: Eu acho que é sonoro, mais não estou segura...


----------



## Colorina

Obrigada!!!!


----------



## Outsider

Lamento, mas o Spielenschach enganou-se: esse "s" é *surdo* (como em espanhol).


----------



## spielenschach

Tens razão outsider, errare humanum est:
*fricativas*


----------



## Colorina

Ummm... Se calhar me estou a atrapalhar... Entao quando uma palavra finaliza em *s* e a seguinte palavra começa por vogal, aí é que é sonora???

Desculpem, nao consigo dar com nenhum exemplo...


----------



## Outsider

Colorina said:


> Entao quando uma palavra finaliza em *s* e a seguinte palavra começa por vogal, aí é que é sonora???


Exacto. 

Exemplo:

As armas e os barões assinalados...​


----------



## spielenschach

Colorina said:


> Ummm... Se calhar me estou a atrapalhar... Entao quando uma palavra finaliza em *s* e a seguinte palavra começa por vogal, aí é que é sonora???
> 
> Desculpem, nao consigo dar com nenhum exemplo...


 FRICATIVAS:

SURDAS:  

 – sola [sólâ], osso [osu];
[ç] – caça [kasâ]
[c] – céu [séw], cimo [simu]


  SONORAS:
 – casa[kázâ]


----------



## Outsider

Atenção: a página de fonética do Priberam dá a impressão de que "s(s)" e "ç" se pronunciam de maneira diferente, o que não é de todo o caso.

*Colorina*, o "s" é sempre surdo em início de palavra. No final das palavras é que se sonoriza antes de vogal.


----------



## ham_let

Colorina said:


> Ummm... Se calhar me estou a atrapalhar... Entao quando uma palavra finaliza em *s* e a seguinte palavra começa por vogal, aí é que é sonora???
> 
> Desculpem, nao consigo dar com nenhum exemplo...


Eis um exemplo... 

_*Linguodental*_
[surdo (s)] Eu *s*entei-me numa mesa e depois a minha mãe deu-me duas palmadas na cabe*ç*a por ter sentado a*ss*im.
[sonora (z)] Eu sentei-me numa me*s*a e depoi*s* a minha mãe deu-me duas palmadas na cabeça por ter sentado assim.
_*Palatal*_
[surdo (x Portugal / s Brasil)] Eu sentei-me numa mesa e depois a minha mãe deu-me dua*s* palmadas na cabeça por ter sentado assim.
_^Fonema palatal surdo antes de outro consonante surdo._
[sonora (j Portugal / z Brasil)] Eu sentei-me numa mesa e depois a minha mãe deu-me duas palmada*s* na cabeça por ter sentado assim.
_^Fonema palatal sonora antes de outro consonante sonora._

(Fica a saber que eu não sou um falante nativo, portanto é melhor esperares por mais sugestões)


----------



## Colorina

Muita obrigada pela vossa ajuda!!! Já ando menos atrapalhada 
É que amanha tenho de fazer um exame oral :S


----------



## Outsider

Então cuidado com esta expressão: 



Colorina said:


> Muito obrigada pela vossa ajuda!!!


----------



## Alentugano

Colorina said:


> Eu entro e *s*ento-me *numa *mesa. Esta frase só é aceitável se pretender, de facto, dizer que se sentou *em cima* de uma mesa. Se não for essa a intenção, deverá dizer _Eu entro e sento-me *a uma* mesa_.


----------

